# Autoradio con poca recepcion



## emanueljc (Nov 11, 2012)

hola a TODOS tengo una autoradio con entrada usb y sim card (convensional ). el problema es el siguiente : tiene problemas para captar la senal FM no sintoniza muy bien. quisiera saber si hay una opcion de intalarle algo para que mejore la señal pues suena con mucho chillido. la antena q*UE* tengo es de auto y es buena.gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2012)

Colocale un amplificador o booster de antena 

Saludos !


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Nov 11, 2012)

¿Revisastes el coaxial de antena?
Los Asiaticos en su obsesivo afan de ahorrar cobre han disminuido dramaticamente la seccion multifilar en todo tipo de conductores...a la casi "nada misma".-


----------



## emanueljc (Nov 11, 2012)

gracias *POR* las respuestas si los revise...lo del amplificador no es para el volumen??..tengo el problema de sintonia + no del volumen y lo de la antena la he revisado y esta buena como la radio es china podria ser pero es nueva y pues la destape y no era la antena que otro modo de aumentar la recepcion hay? si giro con un desarmador la bonina osciladora tendra mejor recepcion por favor agradeceria q*UE* aclaren mis dudas gracias..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Colocale un amplificador o booster de antena


 
Amplificador *de Antena *

o

Booster *de Antena *

así se llaman . . . .


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Nov 11, 2012)

emanueljc dijo:


> gracias *POR* las respuestas si los revise...lo del amplificador no es para el volumen??..tengo el problema de sintonia + no del volumen y lo de la antena la he revisado y esta buena como la radio es china podria ser pero es nueva y pues la destape y no era la antena que otro modo de aumentar la recepcion hay? si giro con un desarmador la bonina osciladora tendra mejor recepcion por favor agradeceria q*UE* aclaren mis dudas gracias..


Noooooo....lo que viene ajustado de fabrica no se toca...
Desconecta la antena e inserta en la entrada de antena de la radio(sintonizada en la recepcion mas debil) una antena cualquiera o un alambre unifilar de 50cms. y destapada toca o presiona levemente con un plastico sus distintas zonas,pues,podria haber alguna fractura en el impreso.(falla recurrente en Radios de vehiculos)
¿Mejora la recepcion?
El Amplif.que gentilmente te ha sugerido DosMetros,amplifica la señal en su totalidad.-


----------



## emanueljc (Nov 12, 2012)

gracias por la respuest todas son de mucha ayuda por poco y giro la bobina ..uff voy a probar que tal sale si..gracias por todo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2012)

O compralo hecho o armatelo :


----------



## emanueljc (Nov 12, 2012)

amigo tienes una lista para hacer un amplificador de sonido casero?? he vito carios en internet pero la verdad la mayoria estan mal...uno facil y economico de hacer..lo agradeceria si gracias...



amigo parece muy facil de hacr es mas lo voy a hacer pero una pregunta...a que te refieres con masa de aparato y antena del mismo??


----------



## tiago (Nov 12, 2012)

emanueljc dijo:


> amigo tienes una lista para hacer un amplificador de sonido casero?? he vito carios en internet pero la verdad la mayoria estan mal...uno facil y economico de hacer..lo agradeceria si gracias...



Mira en la sección de audio, habrán centenares.



emanueljc dijo:


> amigo parece muy facil de hacr es mas lo voy a hacer pero una pregunta...a que te refieres con masa de aparato y antena del mismo??



Masa del aparato = chasis del mismo
Antena del aparato = entrada de antena del mismo

Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 12, 2012)

bien por lo que entiendo tienes un MP4 que seguro debe tener un control remoto (es este _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-438948558-transmisor-fm-usb-lcd-18-mp3-mp4-pantalla-remoto-estereo-_JM_)

Si es esa, dime como la alimentas o si es de las que se cargan. En fin, primero eso y despues dime que tipo de radio china tienes es una con dial analogico o es digital y dime que tipos de alimentaciones son de cada equipo. En base a eso te dire si tu problema esta en el receptor o en el transmisor, si es la fuente o la antena, pero esos chasquidos hablan de una mala alimentacion 

saludos


----------



## emanueljc (Nov 13, 2012)

una consula...la manera mas facil de detectar una falla es si esta es visible=D la otra es usando el multimetro haciendo medicion =) ahora mi consulta es *POR QUE* cuando mido algo en la misma placa mide otro valor y cuando lo mido solo (fuera de la placa) marca su valor verdadero...:S es q*UE*  asi no puedo detectar la falla un consejo..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2012)

Si lo medís en la placa , lo estás midiendo con otros componentes en paralelo


----------



## emanueljc (Nov 13, 2012)

para saber cual es el componentes dañado tengo que desoldar uno *POR* uno y medirlo?? o *QUE* otra opcion hay para esto??...gracias *POR* la respuesta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2012)

Las resistencias se miden colocadas , al derecho y al revés.

*Debe medir obligadamente en un sentido (al menos) lo mismo que el valor impreso* , en el otro sentido podría medir menos considerando que tiene un semiconductor asociado.

Si mide de mas 

Si en ambos sentidos mide de menos , hay que levantarla para verificar la medida.

Si las medidas de un transistor colocado te dan correctas , tenes un 95 % de que está bien. Si alguna juntura mide medio raro , hay que volver a medirlo afuera


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Nov 13, 2012)

emanueljc dijo:


> para saber cual es el componentes dañado tengo que desoldar uno *POR* uno y medirlo?? o *QUE* otra opcion hay para esto??...gracias *POR* la respuesta


...tengo la leve impresion que tu Radio terminara "acostada con zapatos y corbata"(Radio=R.I.P)...es decir,no has ejecutado las sugerencias que te han sido aportadas.-


----------

